# Java Lifo Methode permanent



## lazar33 (10. Jan 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

die Aufgabenstellung lautet:
"Ermittlung und Anzeige des Umlaufvermögens zum Ende des Geschäftsjahrs. Berechnungsverfahren: Periodenbezogene und permanente Lifo-Methode."

Die Datenbankanbindung habe ich schon eingerichtet, ich auch schon die Daten in DB speichern. Aber wie die Berechnung funktionieren soll, komme ich nicht drauf.

Habe folgende Felder in DB:
ID - Datum - Vorgang - Menge - Preis - Gesamtpreis

Vorgang  = AB, Zugang, Abgang, EB

Ich bin sehr froh wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

MfG


----------



## HoaX (10. Jan 2012)

Stell die Frage besser dem Aufgabensteller oder deinem Wirtschaftsprof/-lehrer. Mit Java hat die ja nun nicht wirklich was zu tun...oder du hast einfach deine Frage falsch formuliert.


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Lifo klingt für mich nach Last in first out, es soll sich also um irgendeine Art Stapel(Stack-)Speicher handeln. Sollte dem so sein, musst du an irgendeiner Stelle einen neuen Stack definieren.


----------



## lazar33 (10. Jan 2012)

Die frage ist richtig, es unsere Projekt an der der FH. Und es scheint echt sehr umfangreich zu sein. 

Es soll mit Java Bewertung mit Hilfe LIFO Methode permanent und periodisch berechnet.


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Da sich ja sonst keiner meldet, muss ich halt mal den Miesepeter spielen


> Es soll mit Java Bewertung mit Hilfe LIFO Methode permanent und periodisch berechnet.


Bitte was?! Wer diesen Satz versteht und mir übersetzt, bekommst ein DANKE von mir


----------

